# Stormont Archer lathe tools



## Dustmaker1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Greetings; I have recently come across an eight{8} piece set of Stormont -Archer lathe tools from Sheffield England.These tools belong to a neighbor lady who's husband passed a while back. She has asked me to help her sell some of her late husbands tools, which has been going ok till now. I have driven myself crazy :blink: trying to find information on these tools.
I know that the Co. ran from 1902 till 1978, and that they were a very high quality tool. I talked to a gentleman from Sheffield who said that his father and his uncles all worked for them and that the tool Co. was right up there with Sorby and Marples , but didn't go big time commercial like the rest. They were into quality not quantity. According to this fellow they are a very sought after tool to this day.
These tools are in mint condition , in fact they still have there label/stickers on them,and the lightest trace of rust from not being used.
If any one might have any information on these tools it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks___ Dustmaker1

"Never look before you leap
It'll ruin the surprise"


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

An edge manufacturing company.Quite a bit of info on the internet.


----------



## Dustmaker1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Itchy; The internet is where I found my info as far as open to close dates, I thought there would be more ,especially for a company that stopped manufacturing in 78. Ive been out there searching and on a few English blogs, still not much
Dustmaker1


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

Those are crap. You should send them to me and I will dispose of them properly Just kidding, I could never do them justice.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

is the metal hss or like so many of the older tools mild steel thay do get a nice edge on them but dont last long.


----------

